# Not what I asked for.



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Well my buddy from work just got back from Cuba. I asked him to look for a box of Monte #2's and a box of Upmann #2's. I told him DO NOT BUY FROM ANYWHERE OTHER THEN A GOVERNMENT STORE.

Apparently he went to three stores and could not find any Monte #2's or Upmann #2's. So somewhere along the way someone must have seen sucker written all over him.

I only took in part of the story, but someone told him they can't get any boxes for the #2's at this time, that is why they were none to be found, but he could have some made for him, but because they could not be put in the proper box, he could not band them either. For what ever reason he decided to buy cigars from this 'government official'.

Apparently these were rolled on Wednesday, just for me. : and the government inspectors just happened to be there that day. Well if they were they are blind inspectors.

Against my better judgment I decided to take them off his hands anyways.

Some of these look like Guantanamera started to make a #2. Construction is bad the wrappers are veiny.

I dissected one to examine what was inside. I was expecting to find a bunch of short filler, but to my surprise there was next to none.

For shits and giggles I decided to fire one up. To my surprise it wasn't as bad as I expected. The start reminded me of a JLP and it actually got creamy smooth as I went through it. Aside from appearances, they may make decent yard-gars.

As for price, he didn't pay anywhere near the regular price, but more then he should have. Some people don't listen.

But my quest for acquiring a supply of all the #2's goes on. I guess I have my own custom rolled Cubans now.:hn


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Appreciate the pics... especially the dissected one. At least they are smokable - not a total loss. :mn


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Appreciate the pics... especially the dissected one. At least they are smokable - not a total loss. :mn


:tpd: I guess could of been worse but it still stinks :hn


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

you have some one of a kinds, no one else in the world has those 

marketing my man :ss


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

they are #2 mistakes!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

At least you got something you can smoke...... :cb


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

If you knew your friend wasn't a cigar guy,you also knew there was going to be a risk as to what you would end up with.
Still a bummer though...


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

It does suck, but like you said they are smokable... I say screw it get a custom band made and band 'em all 'Mtmouse No. 2'

How bad does your friend feel?


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

str8edg said:


> It does suck, but like you said they are smokable... I say screw it get a custom band made and band 'em all 'Mtmouse No. 2'
> 
> How bad does your friend feel?


He still thinks they are legit.


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

FARMIES :tu:ss


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Guess its always good to have a bunch that's been custom rolled for you:tu. Good to know they're smokable, enjoy.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

A buddy of mine's wife just went on vacation out of the country and he told her to buy him some ISOMs and bring them back. She wouldn't know a cigar from a tree branch. So, I'd say there's a 99% chance she comes back with fakes.

If you want something done right, you've got to do it yourself. At least you ended up with some decent yard-gars.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

At least the gars are smokable. When hunting for elusive Habanos; hunt cautiously and in-person. :ss


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Lay them down for a few months, you never know you might have a nice smoke. But then you'd be screwed cuz you'd never be able to get another box!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hand rolled cubans.

I bet with some rest they are not that bad.

They are still Cuban cigars.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Tim was kind enough to indulge my morbid curiousity by sending me a few of these Monte_*crusto*_ #2s.

Really not a bad tasting smoke at all. Rolled a little loose, so the heads are kinda squishy, but they taste pretty good! They do smell better than they taste though.

Thanks again Tim! Better reinforce your mailbox!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

The worse place to buy cigars is in Cuba or anywhere close to it... It's hard to buy the real thing when everyone there knows how to roll tobacco. It's a good thing he wasn't looking for Cohibas! That would have really blown your wallet out... Most people dont know this, but you cant buy a real Cohiba in Cuba.... They ship everything out to avoid counterfeit mishaps which would lead to a bad experience.

Sucks your friend brought back couterfeits, but hey they are smokeable!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Most people dont know this, but you cant buy a real Cohiba in Cuba.... They ship everything out to avoid counterfeit mishaps which would lead to a bad experience.


What on earth are you talking about?!! Plenty of Cohibas can be purchased in government stores (e.g., LCDH in the Partagas Factory, Enrique Mons's store, etc.). They most certainly *DO NOT* ship every Cohiba out. This kind of mis-information only leads to problems...


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

chibnkr said:


> What on earth are you talking about?!! Plenty of Cohibas can be purchased in government stores (e.g., LCDH in the Partagas Factory, Enrique Mons's store, etc.). They most certainly *DO NOT* ship every Cohiba out. This kind of mis-information only leads to problems...


*Problems?* :BS


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> What on earth are you talking about?!! Plenty of Cohibas can be purchased in government stores (e.g., LCDH in the Partagas Factory, Enrique Mons's store, etc.). They most certainly *DO NOT* ship every Cohiba out. This kind of mis-information only leads to problems...


:tpd:

Haven't heard a comment like that one in a long time. That's like saying "They don't sell Petrus in France..." I could see Cuba not selling some of the Regional Editions, but regular production cigar; they're all available in Cuba 100%.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

hk3 said:


> *Problems?* :BS


Yes...with mis-information. What you stated just isn't true. I'm not trying to stir-up trouble, but many people use this board as a resource and we should do all we can to make sure that the information posted here (Op/Ed, reviews, etc. aside) is factually correct. Your statement that "no real Cohibas are sold in Cuba" is *not* factually correct. On that I would bet my life.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

chibnkr said:


> Yes...with mis-information. What you stated just isn't true. I'm not trying to stir-up trouble, but many people use this board as a resource and we should do all we can to make sure that the information posted here (Op/Ed, reviews, etc. aside) is factually correct. Your statement is not.


I withdraw it partially.... I read that they export *Almost all* of their cigars. Which makes sense because I dont see that large of a consumption on the island when the demand is out here.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

hk3 said:


> I withdraw it partially.... I read that they export *Almost all* of their cigars. Which makes sense because I dont see that large of a consumption on the island when the demand is out here.


Indeed this is partially correct...as it relates to Habanos S.A. products (note that Vuelta Arriba cigars / peso cigars / etc. (i) are _NOT_ included in the statistics that you read and (ii) account for the _vast_ majority of cigars consumed by the Cuban people). The Cuban people smoke millions of cigars (Cuban per capita cigar consumption is, to my knowledge, among the highest in the world); however, the cigars consumed typically are not "Habanos" cigars from the Vuelta Abajo region; rather, they are what is generally referred to as "peso cigars." In addition, it is also my understanding that cigars sold in the Cuban LCDHs are generally reported as "exports" by Habanos S.A. (that is, if you were to purchase a box of Montecristo No. 2s in the LCDH at the Partagas factory, Habanos S.A. would consider that an "export sale"). So...yes, virtually all Habanos S.A. products are for the "export" market (as defined by Habanos S.A.)...however, one can certainly purchase genuine Habanos products in Cuba.


----------



## miana_silvius (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmmm...interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------

